# 24w HID (XENON) 7200mAh Li-Ion Akku + Ladegerät



## robert_muc (18. August 2008)

Servus Nightrider

ich verkaufe meine 24watt HID ( Xenon) Lampe 
guggst du hier
<http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190245107134&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009>


----------



## robert_muc (21. August 2008)

Hallo

sorry Ebay hat mein angebot wieder rausgenommen weil ich einen Link zum Hersteller gesetzt hatte ..... die wollen keine externen Links mehr .... ich werde das angebot donnerstag oder Freitag wieder rein setzen und den link aktualisieren

sorry und gruß
robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert_muc (23. August 2008)

Hallo 

die Lampe wurde wieder eingestellt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190246446116

und beginnt ab Sonntag den 24.8 um 21Uhr

24w HID (XENON) Bike Lampe 
incl. 7200mAh Li-Ion Akku + Ladegerät
Hellste Lampe auf dem Markt 

Es handelt sich um eine MaxLevin von Brightstar
24watt 24° HID mit 1750 Lumen 
Durchmesser 61mm , länge 125mm
Die Lampe wurde von mir etwas modifiziert
Der Schalter befindet sich nun direkt am Kabel der Lampe 
der Halter wurde durch einen Sigma Schnellhalter ersetzt, zusätzlich wurde der 
Sockel des Halters/Lampe etwas vergrößert um die Eigenvibration der Lampe zu minimieren.

Der Li-Ion Akku ist in einer Fototasche (Deuter) untergebracht 
und kann durch die beiden Klettbänder bequem unter
dem Lenker oder am Oberrohr befestigt werden.
Der Akku besteht aus 9 sehr hochwertige Panasonic-Zellen Li-Ion Zellen  
mit je 2400mAh der 2c Klasse (4800mAh Dauerbelastung pro Zelle) 
und ist zusätzlich mit einer Dauersicherung abgesichert.

Das Ladegerät ist ein Li-Ion Lader mit 12,6v 2Ah
Ladezeit ca. 5std

Leuchtdauer: ca. 3,5std
Gewicht Lampe : 385gramm
Gewicht Akku: 505gramm

Lebensdauer ca. 1400std 
bisher max. 50std in betrieb gewesen 

Alles befindet sich in einem Technisch einwandfreiem zustand


----------



## uff2007 (31. August 2008)

Hi
wie alt/jung ist denn diese Lampe?

Danke im voraus.
Gruß, Robert


----------



## robert_muc (1. September 2008)

uff2007 schrieb:


> Hi
> wie alt/jung ist denn diese Lampe?
> 
> Danke im voraus.
> Gruß, Robert




Die Lampe hatte ich ca. Juni 2007 gekauft
sie war nur einmal beim 24std Rennen in Ruhpolding und 
ein paar mal auf den Isar Trails in benutzung.

Grüße
Robert


----------

